# When the phone rings...



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

...while you're sitting on the toilet, having a wonderful time, do you get up and answer it?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I rarely answer it even if I'm completely free and doing nothing, lol. I do usually have my phone with me in my pocket.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

At the same time?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

kast said:


> I rarely answer it even if I'm completely free and doing nothing, lol. I do usually have my phone with me in my pocket.


Me too. The only times my cell isn't within a hands reach is when I'm showering or I forget it at home. If it rings, I let voice mail get it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

what kinda question is this? yeah, I'm gonna get up and just drop my log on the floor. wtf. NO


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My **** stops for no telemarketer.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't really want to do anything involving any kind of effort right after a poo.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If I haven't dropped anything yet, I might get up. Especially if I'm expecting a call. But that's only if the phone isn't already in my hand. Most of the time I'm playing solitaire on it when I poop.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I usually ignore my phone at the best of times, on the toilet or not :flush


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Like others have said, I don't like to answer the phone in general so I'm not going to answer it if I'm on the toilet.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I have often pondered this very question. Indeed it's a recurring dream for me. I'm sat there on the toilet and I can tell from the way the wind is blowing that this is a two small logs job rather than the one big one - a Bounty rather than a Mars Bar lets say, but definitely not Maltesers. Anyway I have expelled the first from my person when suddenly my phone vibrates in the other room. I know that the only person it can be is Pete (my pet goat) who I gave my old phone to and told to keep on him in case of emergencies. He is always getting stuck on the side of mountains and the like and has to phone me to help get him down. I tell him not to go up those mountains, but goats will be goats after all. Anyway this is always the point where I wake up screaming to find Pete right beside me in bed with a sheepish grin on his face.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I have often pondered this very question. Indeed it's a recurring dream for me. I'm sat there on the toilet and I can tell from the way the wind is blowing that this is a two small logs job rather than the one big one - a Bounty rather than a Mars Bar lets say, but definitely not Maltesers. Anyway I have expelled the first from my person when suddenly my phone vibrates in the other room. I know that the only person it can be is Pete (my pet goat) who I gave my old phone to and told to keep on him in case of emergencies. He is always getting stuck on the side of mountains and the like and has to phone me to help get him down. I tell him not to go up those mountains, but goats will be goats after all. Anyway this is always the point where I wake up screaming to find Pete right beside me in bed with a sheepish grin on his face.


Beautiful. For two reasons:

1. The sheer beauty of it.

2. I used to have a baby goat called Lukas and this reminds me of the good tiemz we had together, and our traumatic separation.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't answer the phone anyway.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

This question.. :lol

And no, I wouldn't. I also never answer the phone to begin with.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

normally no

but sometimes if i am expecting an important call, ill let the dingleberries fall out


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

oh boy, this cracked me up hahahaa


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I don't answer the phone anyway.


This. Even when I'm sitting right next to it doing nothing, I will let it go to voicemail.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I never answer the phone anyway. As for my mobile... rarely anyone phones it either ;-;


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*the incoming phone is my slinghook to life*

majority are hidden & secret. Practice leads to ignore them. My only guide is if I sent a job app and get a call within 30 mins. Any known ID lets me see all the history of each one lets me ignore them. Their job is to ignore me, and keep playing me to kick me with mails and calls.

I'm the pawn. The slave.

Tortured in my cell all life. Battered vocally. WOOF!! Hello! x50 Mr <surname>? x50

sorry for not answering the question. My favourite response was a deep, long, grooooooowwwling scream. But I chose ~20 years ago to open the line, listening to what noise they make, for either of us to abort

I'm in a mixed nightmare fantasy misunderstood chaos how one first mistake answer leads instantly to a loss of life; unforgiven


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

kast said:


> I rarely answer it even if I'm completely free and doing nothing, lol. I do usually have my phone with me in my pocket.


*THIS lol* So why would I answer it while i'm taking a $h*+ lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I ignore it and hope they don't ring again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing interrupts my toilet fun.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sure I will get called evil for this, but I talk on the phone while on the ****ter and don't think twice about it. I've even covered the receiver with my hand so the other person wouldn't hear me pee.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No, that's what voicemail is for.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my phone rings less than twice a year, and they were spam calls from my bank trying to sell me insurance, so what do i care


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I never answer the phone unless I'm expecting a call


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

If I'm expecting an important call I would pick option two. But the vast majority of the time I would just ignore it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't answer it - 99.99% of the time, it's telemarketing - I have caller ID.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The only calls I get are from Sallie Mae or my boss asking me to come to work, so no way would I let either interrupt my toilet fun time. I also would not want to risk losing any dingle berries along the path from toilet to phone, as they are essential to my baking plans. 

No, I do not get up to answer the phone.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> I let people enjoy the soothing sounds of waterfalls and splashing hail.


So you throw the phone in the toilet while you're doing #2 ?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Today my phone rang*

I don't remember that happening this year

I bang out job applications all my life

Otherwise I get emailed job descriptions tailored for me. No way to know if the detail is accurate or made to be appealing.

I replied to the mail by sending the CV.

I shudder and expect a phone call but a different type of shudder when there is no response all day or the next day. Exposed to this treatment for decades, I assume no response from them within 10 minutes means I'll be blacklisted.

It's ridiculously rare to have a callerID. I had it from them clearly. I'm sure the purpose of any secret anonymous call is to expect the phone-addicted user to answer any random call in a gleeful giggling orgasm.

The closest chance to identify by 'a number' who I can't see.

Damage done to me is a lifelong hell exposure to demons via phone. I can't recover. I push for recognition of my own attributes. I'm desperate to understand why written, dated & signed declaration is not acceptable until we speak remotely by psychoanalysts. I shouldn't demand for respect. It's hopeless. What do they want? Vocal communication is abruptly cancelled. Over & out.

My situation of unable to answer if in bathroom, cooking or driving is never a problem. In a silent mode, right next to either phone can have my full attention. Each initiation appears nothing but a threat.

The standard 'can I have a contact number for you, please?' or please give me a call back. I tried to contact you.

This appears obvious to me that they are fanatic twinkly stardust people and need me to be exactly like that.


----------



## cloudddae2dae (Dec 21, 2014)

let it ring.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

NEVER!

The worst time for the phone to ring, IMO is when I am in line for groceries
or at the Post Office. If the phone rings around people, I will literally put 
it on vibrate then end the call. 

There is no way I could talk on the phone in a quiet Post Office line. lol


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Im not leaving the toilet even if a missile hit my house.
Its my time making peace with the holy of holyness.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't care at all, because the only people that ring the home-phone at my house are telemarketers, and even they are pretty rare.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Noo. Haha. I normally don't answer phone calls anyway, but while I'm using the bathroom, nah I'm good. Plus you can always kinda tell when people are calling from the bathroom. That echo.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> I usually ignore my phone at the best of times, on the toilet or not :flush


Me too, 95% of the time its those butt****ers sallie mae.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Meh, i can always call back


----------

